# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  کتاب الکترونیکی آموزشی J2EE_Book.pdf

## zehs_sha

این کتاب جهت آموزش  java , j2ee ,j2me می باشد  در  255 صفحه که نویسنده کتاب برای من ایمیل کرده تا من بتوانم در اختیار بقیه دوستان قرار دهم 
1 .بنده و سایت برنامه نویس هیچ مسولیتی در قبال مطالب ذکر شده کتاب ندارد (صحت مطالب . ویراستاری و غیره و مطالب ذکر شده و منابع .......)
2 .کلیه انتقادات و پیشنهادات را به خود نویسنده و ایمیل :mehdi_vojdani@yahoo.com
ارسال نمایید.
3.تمامی مسولیت ها مورد توجه آقای مهدی وجدانی نویسنده کتاب می باشد.
آدرس لینک دانلود :
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.com/J2EE_Book.pdf

----------


## zehs_sha

شما در این کتاب می خوانید (فهرست) و حجم کتاب 2.5 mb می باشد.
مقدمه ای بر j2ee  و تفاوت های آن با .net  ص(4)
مقدمه ای بر زبان جاوا ص(10)
عناصر و اجزای گرافیکی ص(74)
اتصال به پایگاه داده jdbc ص(127)
کار با jsp  و servel ص (143)
Java XML ص( 172)
آشنا یی با EJB ص(208)
برنامه نویسی موبایل (236)

----------


## mehregan

لینک کار نمیکنه!!

----------


## dele514

سلام.توی این تاپیک در پست نهم وجود داره.در پست هشتم هم کتاب بهتری وجود داره.

----------

